# Is it possible to spray refurb plastic wheel trims?



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

My daughter got her first car the other day and I did think it had alloys but no, which is good actually cos she will be learning in it! It does have plastic wheel trims which are nice and the original merc ones, so I don't want to replace them but her gran who had the car has managed to scuff them quite badly!

Going to clean the whole car this weekend and was wondering if it's possible to sand these and spray them or will it just peel off again? Doesn't have to be perfect as no doubt they'll get scuffed again, hahaha!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes you can spray them. Before you put any primer on make sure you plastic prime them First as its an adhesion promoter for the primer. :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah, now didn't know that! Thankyou very much!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Be cheaper to replace them wouldn't it?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Be cheaper to replace them wouldn't it?


Some OEM ones are insanely expensive, I saw a chap do a refurb on some Astra ones on here, probably cost around £20 in materials, lots cheaper than a new set from a main stealer


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

main dealer caps are usually at least 20 quid each so good savings to be made


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes these are Mercedes branded ones that match the car so I reckon they'd be expensive.


----------

